# Why can't I send a PM.



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

I've never had trouble sending PM's till yesterday. I have tried to answer a PM from a member and send a new PM to another. 

After I type out my response, and preview it, I hit the Submit Message button and the message disappears and is not sent. I'm not sure why or what to do.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@Palodyne I think there is a maximum number sent/received. Are you clearing out your old ones?


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

TBT said:


> @Palodyne I think there is a maximum number sent/received. Are you clearing out your old ones?


Thanks for acknowledging me. Yes, I only have five stored. I really want to respond to my PM, but even after trying a few minutes ago it wouldn't go threw. Do you think maybe the two posters I am trying to respond to have to many stored?

I'm at a loss, but really want to understand. How can I communicate with the people in charge?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Palodyne said:


> Thanks for acknowledging me. Yes, I only have five stored. I really want to respond to my PM, but even after trying a few minutes ago it wouldn't go threw. Do you think maybe the two posters I am trying to respond to have to many stored?
> 
> I'm at a loss, but really want to understand. How can I communicate with the people in charge?


You're welcome,though I'm not sure how much I can help. Their inboxes may be full. You've posted in the right forum for your problem,but it can take time to get an answer. Don't know if it would help but have you tried logging off and back on? You could also try PM'ing a moderator,as they might know.


----------



## Palodyne (Mar 3, 2016)

TBT said:


> You're welcome,though I'm not sure how much I can help. Their inboxes may be full. You've posted in the right forum for your problem,but it can take time to get an answer. Don't know if it would help but have you tried logging off and back on? You could also try PM'ing a moderator,as they might know.


Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

You're under the limit but if the user you're trying to post to is over their limit, you won't be able to send them PMs either. 

Lee


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Palodyne said:


> Thank you. I will try that.


Without thread jacketing, post in a thread that you are trying to reach them and ask them to empty their inbox.

Both Quote something they said and use the mention @Palodyne that I just did to you, so that they get the Notifications. 

BTW, A Forum Supporter gets a much much large inbox. The fact that TAM is helping to save my marriage is worth the dollar or two a month, IMO. Sure is a lot less expensive than a divorce lawyer. 

Plus a supporter gets less ads.


----------

